# [SOLVED] I dont know how....?



## Death2u886 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have just purchased a new case for my rig, and i cannot figure out how to get the faceplate behind the door off, it is required to install some led's and i cant get it off, if anyone knows how let me know...

This is the case 

APEVIA X-CRUISER-BK Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

New Egg.com


----------



## Death2u886 (Oct 16, 2008)

*Re: I dont know how....?*

nevermind i figured it out


----------

